# What do you think...



## ClickMini (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been a member of this forum for a long time now. So probably most people "know" me through the forum. I have been thinking a lot about the direction of my farm/program. And I am interested to know what people think when they see a post from me. And I am not asking, nor do I want to know, whether you like me or not.  What I want to know is, do you associate me with my stallions? mares? driving? show? CDE? breeding? clicker training? trick training? etc.

When I started with minis, I bought one for a very specific reason. I had a definite goal. Over time that goal drifted, and quite dramatically I might add. I changed my direction completely in what I wanted to do with my minis. I am now re-thinking where I am at and what I want to do. After I get some feedback, I will share what I am thinking about.

Please play nice.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry as I'm new I'm not familiar with you

and as we are on our 1st mini anyways my opinion wouldn't be worth much...

but this post is making me go peek at your site.

Oh and HI!


----------



## Erica (Jan 11, 2008)

Neat Thread Amy! It's always good to know what people think of when they hear a certain farm name.


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry Click Mini, I am new on here, oh my has been 2 years now, but have not gotten to know you, except noticed your name (Click Mini) and did assume you did clicker training.

Just went and looked at your site and noticed John Lyons which I learned through him many many years ago with my big horses and for years subscribed to his magazine on the Perfect Horse.

We also went to a one day seminar on John Lyons training.

Good Luck with your future goals






Let us know?


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Amy When I think of you my first thoughts are Flirt driving...and Aladdin and the cool tricks he does!

Tracy


----------



## Relic (Jan 11, 2008)

l have always thought of you as the clicker training lady when you post...l guess because of your name and you actually clicker train. l did look at your site a ways back and thought you have some pretty nice minis.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of Flirt and her driving successes.


----------



## nootka (Jan 11, 2008)

I probably knew you a little more in person, first, than I did from here.

What I saw and think of now, is pretty much my first impression:

someone that loves to work with her horses, enjoys taking them to the fullest potential they can have, as well keeping in mind their physical and emotional well-being.

I see someone that is truly happiest when everything is working out for both you and your horse, and someone that has learned a LOT in a short amount of time, as well admitting that they've made mistakes, and being honest and magnanimous enough to share the results of those lessons with anyone else.

The short version is someone that enjoys her horses in a wide variety of activities.






Liz


----------



## Mona (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of you as the "clicker" training person. I also think of you as a strong supporter of the use of minis as service animals.



I do think you have lovely horses, but I do not think of "them" when I see a post by you.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of 'Clicker training' too, add me to that list



. I also think of driving horses too


----------



## heart k ranch (Jan 11, 2008)

I really cool miniature horse person, and someone that knows their horses. The clicker training lady!








I haven't been here that long but I do know that much


----------



## skanzler (Jan 11, 2008)

Amy, I have to admit, when I first met you I thought, OMG a clicker trainer, she must be nuts......

But as I have gotten to know you and your heart, I realize your first and foremost concern is that of the animals in your care.

I have grown over the years to respect your training methods and you. You have demonstrated time and time again how it works in all aspects of life.

I know you have stated that you respect me for my way of training, conditioning and presenting horses. I am the first to admit that I do not know it all. I am always learning from my horses and from others. All I ask of others is what you have always done, Explained: Why do you do it, how do you do it, what is the point, what is the outcome, how does it affect the horse.

Thank you Amy for opening my eyes to a new way of looking at my horses and the methods I use.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the forum (relatively speaking), but when I see you post, I think of driving and some tricks. Mostly driving. Of your horses, they come to mind as Flirt, Ally, and Alladin. Quality, fun, and talented. Hard working. Kind.

That's what I think of.


----------



## Fred (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually I didn't even think of the clicker training just of a really nice person who loves their horses to the max and wants them to excel in whatever they do with no ego. Getting to meet you just confirmed that and I for one am glad I got to meet you. Linda


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 11, 2008)

My first thought is Flirt driving.. Then it is Alladdin and all his tricks!


----------



## mininik (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of you as that lady at Oregon Gold trying to clicker train the um, very excited junior stallion...





LOL Honestly, when I think of you I think of all of those things you listed, but now I'm really curious what you're thinking of changing?


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 11, 2008)

Mininik, you saw me at probably one of my "less fine" moments. Oh that Esprit!!!






:arg! He is the one I am thinking of bringing for my clicker demo to the Spring Clinic. Because I will tell you for sure that as soon as I was through with that show, I re-thought many of the things I did and didn't do in that situation! OH he was a handful!!! But I would handle it a little different today. I am ashamed to admit that I used more than a few butt smacks on him at that show! Embarrassed about it, I am!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of Alladin and then I picture your face in that picture of you driving Flirty ( I think its from Nationals) you look So happy!


----------



## Mini Mouse (Jan 11, 2008)

I think of you as a very knowledgeable horse person who's opinion I respect very much. But also think of you as the Clicker Trainer who I wish lived closer to me to help with mine.


----------



## Marty (Jan 11, 2008)

You called me at one of the worst days possible and at a really bad time.

You were so nice and carring and made me laugh, laugh a lot, and then we talked, seemed like for hours.

Then I called you "Clicky" and got away with it. I guess I knew after that we'd be friends for life.


----------



## gambler (Jan 11, 2008)

ClickMini said:


> I have been a member of this forum for a long time now. So probably most people "know" me through the forum. I have been thinking a lot about the direction of my farm/program. And I am interested to know what people think when they see a post from me. And I am not asking, nor do I want to know, whether you like me or not.  What I want to know is, do you associate me with my stallions? mares? driving? show? CDE? breeding? clicker training? trick training? etc.
> 
> When I started with minis, I bought one for a very specific reason. I had a definite goal. Over time that goal drifted, and quite dramatically I might add. I changed my direction completely in what I wanted to do with my minis. I am now re-thinking where I am at and what I want to do. After I get some feedback, I will share what I am thinking about.
> 
> Please play nice. :BigGrinI am pretty new to the forum also, but I already know you are the go to person for clicker training!! I am interested in combined driving also, with my 30 " mini and 11 h Shetland. You seem to be a well rounded person, interested in different equine goings on.


----------



## J&HMinis (Jan 11, 2008)

Flirt!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 11, 2008)

You are the 'clicker lady' (I'll be calling on you very soon with some clicker training questions) and you are Flirt and Alladins Mum. I loved hearing your progress with Flirt.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2008)

Clicker and trick training.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh I definitely think of your journey with Flirt first, and second just your love for your horses in general.


----------



## twister (Jan 11, 2008)

The clicker lady, who happens to care very much for her gorgeous horses (I drool over Alladin and Flirt) and trough your posts have decided you are a warm, caring person as well. I am scratching my head thinking of what you want to change





Yvonne


----------



## runamuk (Jan 11, 2008)

ClickMini said:


> I have been a member of this forum for a long time now. So probably most people "know" me through the forum. I have been thinking a lot about the direction of my farm/program. And I am interested to know what people think when they see a post from me. And I am not asking, nor do I want to know, whether you like me or not.  What I want to know is, do you associate me with my stallions? mares? driving? show? CDE? breeding? clicker training? trick training? etc.
> 
> When I started with minis, I bought one for a very specific reason. I had a definite goal. Over time that goal drifted, and quite dramatically I might add. I changed my direction completely in what I wanted to do with my minis. I am now re-thinking where I am at and what I want to do. After I get some feedback, I will share what I am thinking about.
> 
> Please play nice.


Well partly due to your handle the first thing that enters my mind is "clicker training". I have suggested people look for your posts and/or PM you when they have asked clicker training questions.......hope that helps. As an after thought I often remember you have some of Stacy's horses


----------



## Devon (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine would be;

Flirt learning to drive and how beautifully shes progressing.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, you're the "clicker trainer" and I am very impressed with this. I also think of driving when I see your name.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I have no idea why this post was moved to the Back Porch. It is totally all about miniature horses and my farm. OH!

I was very curious to see if people think of me as someone who is starting a breeding program.

When I got my first mini, Alladdin, it was for the specific purpose of having a demo horse to show clicker training whenever and wherever needed. I was very much focused on my big horses at the time, I rode dressage and had worked with clicker training for a couple of years by then, long enough to recognize what a powerful tool it is. I had a minivan, and built an area for him to ride in. We did travel around alot, and Alladdin became quite an ambassador for clicker training, and also miniature horses in general.

As many others before me, I fell in love with minis. One year after I bought Alladdin, he was joined by Danny and Flirt. Danny joined the demo team, and Flirt just spent time growing up (until last year). My plan from the beginning with Flirty was to breed her to Alladdin. I couldn't wait to have a little fuzzybutt of my own! I did buy Flirty as a very young and beautiful foal, herself. But she was no lovebug! Not for a long time. She is still quite the diva.

The following year I acquired another "wife" for Alladdin. That would be Ally. Ally was already pregnant when I bought her. I was so excited for the foal! By now you may start to see a pattern. I have shifted away from my original intent of using a mini as a clicker training demo horse, and my mind is quite enjoying the prospect of fields full of baby minis and lovely fat mares. Sadly, Ally's baby died at 4 days old. It broke my heart. The thoughts of foals kind of faded into the background, and I started teaching Ally to drive instead. Ah! A new love! Driving! Well that is still with me, for sure. That was also the year I started showing Alladdin, and I just loved it. Somehow I ended up at Sundance LB Stock Farm one hot July day during a break from a show, and saw another filly I had to have. Well I had a stallion, I guess I better get his some wives. Right? And I fell in love with that filly's grandpa, and found out there was one more mare in foal to him. One month later the foal was born. His name is Esprit and yep, he's mine too.

Life got in the way as it so often does, and I didn't do much for a year. But you can clearly see the direction things are going, right? In my big mind's eye, I am becoming a breeder of fine miniature horses and miniature shetlands. Still no foals from my own stock, but I now own two stallions! And three young mares! Well, they must be shown and promoted, right? So that is what I did this year. And we sure enough did have a lot of fun. I just love training and showing my little horses. I love it! But of course, there are still the baby plans. I find out at a show there has been another foal born at Sundance I must see. A filly, a 3/4 sister to Esprit. Well that would certainly be a great addition to my broodmare band, right? I can breed her to Alladdin when she is old enough! The best of all worlds, assuredly so! So I bought her. And her mother. Gee, I sure have a nice mare herd now. What about the babies? I make some plans. 2009, I will have some fat fuzzy foals in my pasture. I will breed my now Nationally-accomplished Flirty to the most beautiful Esprit. Can you picture it? I can. Also, I will breed my new mare to Alladdin. Yes, 2009 will be the year that I have foals at last.

Are you still with me? I bet this story sounds so familiar to many of you. Because I bet you have lived it too.

Well, I read the posts on the site. Auctions, rescues, neglect, and abuse cases. I read other boards for big horses, more of the same. Now I am scared again. What if I sell one of my babies and it ends up like that? After all, even one of our own Kentucky Derby winners ended up with this horrible fate! And what about Exceller?

Then the accident happened with my mare Sierra on Christmas day, and it ripped out my heart and broke open my soul. I realize I am not cut out to be a big breeder. Or even a small breeder. I could not sell my babies!!! These horses are my heart and soul. They are ME.

So I have returned in my heart and mind to my original plan. I will continue to train and show my beautiful animals in the best way I know how. I will keep learning. I am going to learn everything I can about training in the most positive and encouraging way I can for my horses' sake. I hope to be an example, and will help others when I can. I am not saying my way is the only way, it most certainly is not. But it is a WAY, and for some it will ring true, just as it did for me eight years ago. I am not saying I will never breed my mares, I will. A few, when we are ready. And the babies will be for me. NOT for the marketplace. I just couldn't stand the worry. I am not knocking breeders, if it weren't for some special breeders I wouldn't have the friends I have today, horse and human. Thanks to those of you, especially Stacy, Rob, and Syndi, who so lovingly brought your babies into the world and gave them so much care. They got the "right start."

I hope to present clicker training and positive training methods to the world of miniature horses in the best way I know how. If you have a question, please feel free to contact me. No, I don't charge for it. It is a gift of the heart, from me to you. I am not an accomplished show trainer, but I am an experienced horseperson with a few credentials to back me up. Maybe at some point I will write a book, when I feel that I have had enough success in the show ring to be credible.

It is interesting to me what people wrote. I think most of you saw me for exactly what I am, even when I wasn't sure! A clicker trainer who owns some awesome horses! That is very neat.

Some of what people wrote really touched me deeply. Syndi, as a professional trainer I feel you have extreme humility with your willingness to try new things and also stand up for the horse. I have always respected you and the longer I know you my respect deepens. It takes a lot of courage to say some of the things you do on this board. You are a very good trainer, and I look forward to learning a lot with you this year also. Marty, girlfriend, what you mean to me is "pure love." You are as real as it gets, and I just adore you.

Thanks to everyone who wrote, you all made me feel really good and I have had a tough couple of weeks. Now I think it is time to go out and hug my horses.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 12, 2008)

p.s.: Here is one of my original logos, back in the beginning. You will see a tagline here, "Positively Learning!" Somewhere along the line I decided to remove the tagline, because there was some people who decided I must be a professional trainer and shouldn't be competing as an amateur. Well that just isn't true. However, I am a professional student, of the greatest teacher of all, the horse. So I think when I represent myself from here on out I am going to proudly include my tagline! What do you think?


----------



## nootka (Jan 12, 2008)

I love it, Amy. A lot!

I didn't focus on the clicker training at first, just because I only noticed that you were having a great time and enjoying your horses (and doing pretty well at the shows).

Good luck in everything that you do...

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jan 12, 2008)

I think of clicker training, Alladdin, and Flirt


----------



## Chamomile (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Amy!

First, I think of you as a wonderful mentor for the clicker training. Because you helped me so much when I was clicker training my Whiskey.

Then I think of you and Alladdin and all that he knows. Then I think of you and Ally and CDE's. You two worked so hard together and it was so much fun watching you!! THEN I think of you and Flirt and your VERY exciting year last year!

Edited to add: I LOVE the tag line Amy! I think you should include it! It's you after all.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2008)

I enjoyed reading your post and how you have come to be. I just wanted to let you know....you are not alone in your thoughts and ideas. Once a few years ago I had thought about breeding. I wanted to start my program and actually purchased what I thought was going to be my herd sire. Long story short...things changed and the more I read about the experiences of breeders here on the forum and the ones I talked to personally I decided that breeding to the public was not in my present future. That's not to say I will never breed on a small scale. I sat back and thought about it and asked myself what I enjoyed out of my horses. Being honest with myself was performance. So I would enjoy my horses in driving, and showing to the best of my ability to enjoy them...and I thought and still do today...to let the breeders whose endeavour it is to better our miniature horses do what they do best. One day when I'm ready for my next horse I have the whole miniture horse world to go looking for my heart's desire. I do like your tag line. I think it says what you are!


----------



## crponies (Jan 12, 2008)

Without reading the other responses, I will say that I think of you as someone who loves her horses, does the best she can with caring and training them, and is into driving/CDE.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 12, 2008)

That is hard to distinguish as I know you personally so that gets in the way of what I think when I see your post. So I probably am not going to give you the type of answer you want.

When ever I see your name or a post by you, I first see your smile. You have a very captivating and contagious smile. I do not ever think I have seen you grumpy. You come across someone that enjoys life and all it has to offer.

So, when I see your posts, I almost always read them no matter what the topic as I value you and your opinion. I would have to say that I think of you first in the personal way and second I think of you as a passionate horse owner, clicker training, and then showing, in that order.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 12, 2008)

ClickMini said:


> p.s.: Here is one of my original logos, back in the beginning. You will see a tagline here, "Positively Learning!" Somewhere along the line I decided to remove the tagline, because there was some people who decided I must be a professional trainer and shouldn't be competing as an amateur. Well that just isn't true. However, I am a professional student, of the greatest teacher of all, the horse. So I think when I represent myself from here on out I am going to proudly include my tagline! What do you think?


I think: "You Go Girl!!!"





Leia


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Amy, I posted quick this morning and did not have time to read eveything and see that you had posted your statement.

I think that is wonderful! You go get em. You do a fantastic job with your horses and have so much fun doing it, I am proud of you. You can tell you have given this a lot of thought.


----------

